#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Qual marca devo comprar para Nobreaks.

## GavrielLoken

Minha primeira mensagem ja eh um pedido de ajuda, mas espero que entendam depois da grande ***** que me venderam. 


Comprei no Black Friday na Kabum o APC BZ1500pbi-BR. Eu de tolo acreditando que era algo da APC mesmo, esperando qualidade nao so do produto mas tambem do software de gerenciamento. Imagine minha infeliz surpresa de descobrir que esse nobreak nao eh APC mas sim Microsol. E depois, pior de tudo, o programa bom da APC, Powerchute Personal Edition nao funciona... Porque nao reconhece esse desastre de tijolo, somente a insulta a todo software de gerenciamento chamado SGM(feito em Java). Que por sinal, eh uma bela de uma porcaria. Nao funciona, nao eh estavel, tem que ficar em cima do dito-cujo o tempo todo, tem botões que nao funcionam, eh estão ruim que ate o mais basico que eh iniciar quando o windows inicia nao tem. Tanto que tive que adicionalo manualmente para que isso ocorra. Alem de ser HORRIVEL, e nao oferecer nem a metade das coisas do Powerchute. Alias, tem ate uma barrinha TERMOMETRO que nao funciona para nada. 
Alternativas tambem nao funcionam. Somente um driver que alguem fez que se chama APCCTRL reconhece. E o que me leva a acreditar que esse tijolo nunca teve um sensor de temperatura tambem. E o mais engraçado, voce tem que selecionar a porta e o tipo de nobreak toda vez que usa o SGM. Alem de claro, pelo que andei pesquisando, o sistema interno do nobreak parece ser ainda super antigo, que nao chega nem a ser SMD. Em nenhum lugar na pagina da APC diz que esse tijolo nao funciona com o Powerchute. 


Bom, entao, como so usei esse tijolo por 3 dias, pedi para retornar a kabum. Como todos nos sabemos, a energia aqui no brasil eh um desastre. Entao, gostaria de saber qual marca seria a melhor, e que tenha um bom software de gerenciamento, seja SMD e tenha um microprocessador interno, entre 1000VA ate 1800VA. O preço, espero que fique entre R$500 ate R$800.


Andei olhando a SMS, mas tenho minhas duvidas, em especial porque parece que o software de gerenciamento dele nao eh em forma de cliente, mas como um servidor. Olhei a MCM, que tem tela de LCD(poxa, os nobreak no exterior dao um show nos daqui, com preco e utilidade), mas ate na foto deles da para ver como eh barato a construção do nobreak. Da para perceber como o plastico eh ate mal cortado. 


Andei vendo a WEG, que parece oferecer algo que cabe no meu bolso e o software de gerenciamento parace ser decente. Claro, programado em Taiwan, mas entre SGM e UPSilon 2000, prefiro UPSilon 2000. https://www.weg.net/catalog/weg/BR/p..._LINE_PERSONAL


A Eaton, usa o WINPOWER; mas parece ser muito basico, alem de ter poucas saidas(4). Alem do Nobreak ser bem basico tambem. Infelizmente nao achei nada sobre se tem microprocessador, ou pelo menos a construção interna dele seja decente(SMD). A Ragtech, parece ter um bom software, mas desconheço da marca e o nome da muitos alarmes na minha cabeça, ja que RAG significa trapo em inglês. Quem teve a grande ideia de colocar esse nome em uma compania?! hahahaha




Obrigado desde ja porque qualquer ajuda! Ja li e pesquisei aqui tentando achar algo para ajudar, mas infelizmente muitas duvidas ficaram, mesmo com as respostas maravilhosas que o @*rubem* dava. 




Ai vai algumas screenshots desse desastre de software, caso alguem planeja comprar essa porcaria, pelo menos da para ver o tamanho do sofrimento.




Dual boot Windows 10 Pro e Kubuntu
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 960 @ 3.20GHz 8 MB cache LGA1366
2X 2TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 32M Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive
1TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 32M Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive
500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 32M Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive
Asus P6T SE Intel X58
NVidia Geforce EVGA GTX1080ti SC2 ICX 11GB
12GB (6x2GB) PC12800 DDR3/1600mhz Corsair XMS3 w/Heat Spreader
Coolermaster SilentPro 1200W Gold

1 Tela ASUS VG236 21'
1 Tela Dell 17' 
1 Impressora Photosmart(antiga).
1 computador. 

Por isso o limite de 4 portas me preocupa, ja que tenho a intenção de pelo menos adicionar mais um monitor. 

Quanto ao uso(graças a inutilidade do SGM, nao tem como salvar o log por mais de alguns segundos, e em formato de imagem somente nao da para saber exatamente o pico de uso.), mas chegou, de acordo com a porcaria do SGM em POTENCIA REAL a 503 Watts no pico, quando pude ver. Isso apos usar um simulador intensivo (DCS: World), e no uso diario fica entre 274-312 Watts.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

No-break de 1800 watts para um consumo diário de 312 watts é muito pouco, sobre a bateria deve estar drenando nada nada us 650 watts e algo em torno de 27 A/H com 24 volts.

Nunca testei, mas vi um anúncio em que se usava um multiplicador ou inversor de tensão( 24 V ou 48 V) para 130 Vcc sendo possível a utilização em alguns dispositivos eletrônicos com fontes chaveadas que não utilizem chaves de comutação manual. Infelizmente para nós ficaria meio que inviável, por que necessitaria de ter uma área para banco de baterias, e outro para conversor AC/DC com carregador/controlador e pode ser acoplado painéis solares ou geradores eólicos e pode ser usado o monitoramento remoto.
Nós mortais, quanto mais simples mais eficiente é por que monitoramos no início, depois nem olhamos para aquela porcaria dos instrumentos mesmo que tenha um alarme luminoso piscando. Montei uma fonte com sensor de temperatura, tensão, corrente etc, e olha que olho para o desgraçado diariamente mas nem presto atenção.

Não vou puxar o saco para concessionária de energia, mas ela nos entrega de maneira bem confiável( 105 a 145) ou ( 175 a 255) volts, e todo eletrônico funciona perfeitamente desde 90 volts até 275 volts sem risco de dano nenhum, Se utilizar um estabilizador o risco é maior, e no-break é um pouco menor mas é projetado para suprir a falta de energia e não oscilação de energia. Motor elétrico sim, ainda é um problema. A rede caindo para 85 volts ou ultrapassando os 270 volts, aí sim um problemão porém um problema na fiação
pode acontecer os dois casos simultaneamente; aquele ditado que faltando a luz, desliga tudo e começa ligando quando voltar a luz.
Eu nunca fiz isso, exceto quando excede os 15 minutos de falha ou cortes curtos por 3 vezes consecutivos.

Antes de investir num equipamento sofisticado, precisa gastar pelo menos na revisão elétrica do imóvel. Descobri que estava gastando 30 KW a mais, um ao dia graças ao corte por atraso no pagamento( há males que vem para o bem), tenho 2 unidades consumidoras( casa e residencia) na mesma construção.

----------


## emilidani

Utilizo APC UPS 3000 , distribuindo a carga em seis deles e um de backup faz mais de 10 anos. Estendo a autonomia com baterias gel adicionais por cada equipamento. Nunca mais tive queima por sobretensão.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Uso um SMS de 600 VA, com baterias antigas ( 12 V , 7 A) tinha autonomia de 8 minutos, hoje nem com bateria nova chega a isso e atualmente é 2 minutos com 6 meses de comprada( R$ 130,00) pro gargalo afff. Bateria de moto é 6 minutos, de carro 12 minutos por que se cair para 11,7 volts desarma. Baterias estacionárias duram mais, por que priorizam tensão e não alta corrente como em carros ou motos(partida).

----------


## GavrielLoken

> No-break de 1800 watts para um consumo diário de 312 watts é muito pouco, sobre a bateria deve estar drenando nada nada us 650 watts e algo em torno de 27 A/H com 24 volts.
> 
> Nunca testei, mas vi um anúncio em que se usava um multiplicador ou inversor de tensão( 24 V ou 48 V) para 130 Vcc sendo possível a utilização em alguns dispositivos eletrônicos com fontes chaveadas que não utilizem chaves de comutação manual. Infelizmente para nós ficaria meio que inviável, por que necessitaria de ter uma área para banco de baterias, e outro para conversor AC/DC com carregador/controlador e pode ser acoplado painéis solares ou geradores eólicos e pode ser usado o monitoramento remoto.
> Nós mortais, quanto mais simples mais eficiente é por que monitoramos no início, depois nem olhamos para aquela porcaria dos instrumentos mesmo que tenha um alarme luminoso piscando. Montei uma fonte com sensor de temperatura, tensão, corrente etc, e olha que olho para o desgraçado diariamente mas nem presto atenção.
> 
> Não vou puxar o saco para concessionária de energia, mas ela nos entrega de maneira bem confiável( 105 a 145) ou ( 175 a 255) volts, e todo eletrônico funciona perfeitamente desde 90 volts até 275 volts sem risco de dano nenhum, Se utilizar um estabilizador o risco é maior, e no-break é um pouco menor mas é projetado para suprir a falta de energia e não oscilação de energia. Motor elétrico sim, ainda é um problema. A rede caindo para 85 volts ou ultrapassando os 270 volts, aí sim um problemão porém um problema na fiação
> pode acontecer os dois casos simultaneamente; aquele ditado que faltando a luz, desliga tudo e começa ligando quando voltar a luz.
> Eu nunca fiz isso, exceto quando excede os 15 minutos de falha ou cortes curtos por 3 vezes consecutivos.
> 
> Antes de investir num equipamento sofisticado, precisa gastar pelo menos na revisão elétrica do imóvel. Descobri que estava gastando 30 KW a mais, um ao dia graças ao corte por atraso no pagamento( há males que vem para o bem), tenho 2 unidades consumidoras( casa e residencia) na mesma construção.



Boa idea checar a fiação da casa. Onde vivo ela eh uma porcaria, mas como so vou ficar por mais um mes, nao vejo motivo de investir nisso. Alias, a fiação da vizinhança toda eh pessima. Eh so olhar para um poste de luz de maneira errada que a eletricidade cai no bairro inteiro. Um ventinho acima do normal? A eletricidade cai. De vez em quando da para escutar os transformadores explodindo aqui. Quase que 2 por mes. 

Mas como estou mudando para cidade do interior, e eh uma cidade menor que a Grande São Paulo, ai deve ficar pior. Tanto que um dia desses ai, quando estava voltando a noite para a capital, a luz da cidade inteira caiu. Não tinha chuva, nem vento. 

Eu estava olhando a Eaton novamente, infelizmente saber se eh ou não SMD ta dificil. Mas pelo menos o programa de gerenciamento esta melhor(não atualizaram a pagina brasileira), ja que usa o EATON UPS COMPANION em vez do WINPOWER. 

E hoje, o tijolo tupiniquim da APC deu uns flashes de luz branca dentro dele ao liago-lo hoje. Não vejo a hora de me livrar dessa merda.

----------


## Pauloneto

Eu uso da linha mais barata e recomendo TS-Shara.

----------


## Batmam

> Utilizo APC UPS 3000 , distribuindo a carga em seis deles e um de backup faz mais de 10 anos. Estendo a autonomia com baterias gel adicionais por cada equipamento. Nunca mais tive queima por sobretensão.


Parceiro pode passar mais detalhes desse nobreak, e como é feita a ligação dessas baterias extras....precisando de uma solução desse tipo aqui

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A distribuidora e/ou concessionária entrega energia até a caixa de distribuição ou caixa de inspeção do cliente, no interior ou zona rural na saída do poste do medidor as normas estabelecidas em lei.
Infelizmente se cada consumidor tiver uma rede interna inadequada, ou se atingir a 30 % desta contando com os "gatos", na conta final pagaremos a conta. Tarifas mais altas e KW a mais, se reclamamos que nossas tarifas são altas, vamos pensar a partir daí.
Alguns aparelhos de fax-simille ou telex que nem se usam mais, ao detectar uma falha( ruído) na rede elétrica ou em seu terminal não transmite ou recebe de forma alguma( ERROR), algo que vimos muito em nossos PCs e dispositivos móveis mas nunca por algo em nossa rede elétrica.
Grandes consumidores que utilizam motores ou transformadores de alta potência, possui em seu quadro de consumidor medidor de "fator de potência"; caso ultrapasse o limite, pagará uma multa em sua fatura que podem ser bastante pesadas por isso possui em seu quadro de funcionários(maioria) eletricitários.
Algumas distribuidoras ou conforme a região/estado são muito flexíveis a isso por isso suas tarifas são mais caras. 
Existia um projeto que aos consumidores com 250 KW ao mês, pague "multa" ou tarifas e impostos mais caros nos anos 80, hoje deve ser cerca de 500 KW a 1000 KW; governo quer ressuscitar novamente atingindo a todos os consumidores gradualmente. Isso na realidade vai nos obrigar a comprar aparelhos mais eficientes, revisar a instalação periodicamente entre outras; atualmente será que uma geladeira consome cerca de 50 KW? e instalação não sendo adequada consumirá mais e na média estando de acordo consumirá cerca de 5% até 10% a menos e no verão cerca de 5% raramente a mais de acordo com a etiqueta do fabricante.

Isso funciona como dados móveis ruim. Mais dados, mais bateria, mais lento e com certeza mais raiva. Eu com celular 3G( somente), que atingia 5 M consumia mais dados do que atualmente com celular 4G e a Claro quando ligou o 3G, ligou tambem o 4G simultaneamente.
Isso vale para água, veículos e até mesmo nossa visão
Finalmente achei uma pessoa com a mesma percepção, eu com cerca de 30 anos ele com 25 por contados estudos acadêmicos mas pouco tem essa percepção.
Um no-break aumenta em consumo por cerca de 20% pelo menos, então se estiver preocupado com a conta de luz se prepare. Prefiro aquelas que tenha o chaveamento automático ( 100, 127, 220) na entrada e 115 na saída por que funciona como regulador de tensão e são mais precisos do que os reguladores que compramos por aí( 90, 110, 127). Ainda vale a pena, pelo menos no meu caso por que quando a bateria pifou, fiquei sem ela por cerca de 15 dias o windows deu pau e pela bios tinha a mensagem " erros na energia", liguei-o novamente, pronto.

----------


## SanchezMT

Uso nobreak online XPS 1kva, 3baterias de 12v 115Ah. Creio q seje a melhor opção p um servidor não parar ou ser danificado com quedas.

----------


## djjeantechno

uso aqui uma retificadora ELTEK 400 A COM 4 BATERIAS DE 160 A E com inversor DC/DC 2000W PROTECO E SEJA FELIZ

----------

